# [SOLVED] Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]



## lowercase8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Okay so I am really really bad at finding different hardware for a computer. I have asked a few people if they think this is a good PC and they all said it is good but It it will be outdated fast and is just a bucket of scraps and over priced.

So I decided I will try and get my own parts but I have no idea what I am looking for. I have someone to put it together I just need to buy the parts.

The PC needs to be able to run Arma II and Various mods on medium/high settings. Possibly while recording.

*CPU:* Preferably a 4 core Processor. People are saying Intel is better than AMD.

*RAM: *I would say about 8gb of ram is good enough? Correct me if I am wrong.

*Motherboard: *Something which is fast but that can fit a wide range of CPU's so I can upgrade in the future.

*Graphics: *I'd say nVidia GT or GTX. Deffinetly something as I said above run ARMA II and mods and possibly higher demanding games.

*Hard Driver*: I would say around 500gb to 750gb. I wouldn't need anywhere near 1tb.

*Optical Drive: *Wouldn't use it a lot. Don't mind

*Audio Card:* Something that is alright. I mean not terrible but doesn't have to be amazing.

*Case:* Something Very simple but reliable.

*Network Card: *Any I don't mind.

Again, must fit into my budget of £340.

If I have missed something please inform me and I will add it to the list above. I know it is a lot to ask and I am sorry but I am hopeless at building computers.

*Edit: Could I also suggest they are in British Pounds not USD. Cheers. *


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

I highly recommend you take a look at our TSF build list:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html

Scroll down two post #2 for British Pounds.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

^ I second that list you cannot go wrong with Gigaybte motherboards, and most certainly Asus. Do read that build list here @ TSF. The only changes I would make are a few on the memory side other than that it's great


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

If you want to game on £340, you have very little flexibility in your build options. I would highly recommend you build with an AMD APU. It serves as both a Phenom II-level Quad-core CPU and video card capable of smooth gameplay at around medium settings. 

Here's a link to buy it on Amazon UK:
AMD A10 5800K Black Edition CPU (3.8GHZ, 4MB Cache, 4 Core, HD7660D, Socket FM2, 100W, Retail Boxed): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

And here's a video of the 5800k's Arma 2 performance:

Amd A10 5800k Arma 2 DayZ Mod Gameplay - YouTube


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

One method is the A10 apu the other method is to get a dedicated GPU I built this recently and it plays everygame well and farcry 3 ultra details



tanveerahmed2k said:


> Just ordered
> AMD Athlon II X4 750K CPU - (Black) (Quad Core, 3.40GHz, 4MB, 100W, Socket FM2, AMD)
> Accessory; £61.29
> Gigabyte F2A75M-D3H Motherboard (SKT-FM2) £63.35
> ...


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

As listed, with the 7770, the above is over budget. Maybe with some tightening, an Athlon X3 450, and an HD 7750 it could work. An A10 build's superior CPU would be more future-proof and benefit more from a later GPU upgrade, however an Athlon X3 build would probably prove the better gamer at initial build.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

I'ld have to agree with toothman. For a low budget system, I like the A10-5800K with no discrete graphics. Including VAT, the following comes to around £325. Drop to 4GB (2x2GB) memory and the XFX Core 450 to come out just below £300.

AMD (Trinity) A10-5800K £90
GIGABYTE GA-F2A85X-D3H £65
8GB (2x4GB) Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600MHz CL9 DDR3 £44
XFX Pro Core Edition 550W £48
Cooler Master Elite 335U Black £35
Seagate Barracuda ST500DM002 500GB £40

Prices from Aria PC - Computer Hardware, Components, Monitors.. at lowest prices


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

8gb of RAM is important in an APU build, more so than one with discrete graphics. With an APU your system RAM pulls double duty as VRAM, so quantity and speed will directly affect gaming performance much more so than normal.

But looking above I think I see a typo in post #5 since the Athlon CPU does not match the socket in the listed motherboard. That or someone accidentally ordered incompatible parts :whistling:


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

Nope. The 750K is socket FM2. AMD issued several Athlon II procs in socket FM1 and FM2.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I highly recommend you take a look at our TSF build list:
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html
> 
> Scroll down two post #2 for British Pounds.



Following our suggested build list will insure top quality compatible components. With your budget, AMD is the only option for gaming.


----------



## lowercase8 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

Okay...

So the AMD build comes to only £220.06 there is a lot of room for improvement but I don't know where.

The intel build comes to £347, but I don't see a network card or sound card with the AMD Build also it doesn't have a graphics card either. The AMD build doesn't have either and no harddrive.


----------



## CubicleCowboy (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

Onboard sound and the network adapter are integrated into the motherboard. You don't need to buy separate cards.

As mentioned, the APU uses integrated graphics and doesn't require a card.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*



lowercase8 said:


> Okay...
> 
> So the AMD build comes to only £220.06 there is a lot of room for improvement but I don't know where.
> 
> The intel build comes to £347, but I don't see a network card or sound card with the AMD Build also it doesn't have a graphics card either. The AMD build doesn't have either and no harddrive.


As CubicleCowboy mentioned above (love the name), there is no need for added graphics or sound cards for the AMD build.

Go ahead and list out the current parts list you're referring to so we can better answer/analyze.



gcavan said:


> Nope. The 750K is socket FM2. AMD issued several Athlon II procs in socket FM1 and FM2.


What an oversight on my part :facepalm:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

Will you be running on WiFi?

Also the integrated sound works just fine.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

wouldnt the HD 7750 be better than AMD A10 APU and still work out within his budget if he drops the PSU to 450W its the same price?!? 340


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

A dedicated GPU is a must for a good gaming experience but 450W would be cutting is very close, and I would not recommend one, for a 7750 GPU.


----------



## lowercase8 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

 ASUS F1A75-M LE VGA+SND+GLN+U3 SATA 6GB/S DDR3 Motherboard: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

 AMD Llano A4 3400 Dual Core 2.7GHz Processor with APU, Socket FM1, HD Graphics Controller: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


 Corsair CMZ4GX3M2A1600C9 4GB 1600MHz CL9 DDR3 Vengeance Memory Two Module Kit: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

 Cooler Master RC-430-KWN1 Elite 430 Midi Tower with Window - Black: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

 XFX 450W Core Edition Bronze 80+ Certified Wired PSU: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

 Asus DRW-24B5ST 24x Internal SATA DVD Drive: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

*Subtotal:* £220.06


We have £120 pounds to work with lads.  But as I said. Arma II high/medium settings and recording.

I must say the amount of support I am getting is definitely amazing. I really think you are all doing your forums proud and keep up the good work. 

*Edit: No I will not be running Wi-Fi. By cable.*


----------



## lowercase8 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

*Won't let me edit the post again.

*I would also like 2x8GB of RAM insted of the 2x2Gb of RAM. If someone could find me them. Deffinetly need a dediated GPU and if need be a better PSU and the CPU doesn't look amazing for £35. Maybe a better one?


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

Don't know the CPU but it's likely going to be the bottleneck if you add a discrete GPU.

As for the GPU, The AMD HD 7750 is an option, as is the 7770. However, both only offer 1GB of memory, while the HD 7850 has 2 and is therefore a lot more future-proof. Of course with such a restrictive budget you may have to settle for the 77XX.


----------



## lowercase8 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

*Won't let me edit the post again.
*
I changed the 2x2gb Ram to 2x4gb Ram. So so far.

 ASUS F1A75-M LE VGA+SND+GLN+U3 SATA 6GB/S DDR3 Motherboard: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

 AMD Llano A4 3400 Dual Core 2.7GHz Processor with APU, Socket FM1, HD Graphics Controller: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


 Corsair CMZ4GX3M2A1600C9 4GB 1600MHz CL9 DDR3 Vengeance Memory Two Module Kit: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

 Cooler Master RC-430-KWN1 Elite 430 Midi Tower with Window - Black: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

 XFX 450W Core Edition Bronze 80+ Certified Wired PSU: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

 Asus DRW-24B5ST 24x Internal SATA DVD Drive: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

Taking it to: £235.98

Giving us £105 to play with.

An improved CPU
A dedicated GPU
Better PSU to handle the GPU


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

The XFX 550 is only slightly more expensive than the 450 you link. If you add a GPU like the 7750 that _should_ be enough to run it. Go any higher and you'll also need to go for a 650W.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

7750- 520W minimum PSU
7770 or 7850- 620W minimum PSU.


----------



## lowercase8 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

Okay. I have talked to a few of my friends and I came up with this final build of the original one. It is only £50 over but I think I it is worth it. I will say which one I change and why.

Asus DRW-24B5ST 24x Internal SATA DVD Drive: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories 
*Kept the same*

OCZ OCZ-ZS650W-UK ZS Series 650W '80 Plus Bronze' Power Supply: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics 
*Upgraded to support the new CPU and Dedicated GPU*

Cooler Master RC-430-KWN1 Elite 430 Midi Tower with Window - Black: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
*Amazing case, kept the same.*

Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 8GB 1600MHz CL9 DDR3 Vengeance Memory Two Module Kit: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories 
*Kept the same, just put up to 2x4gb instead of 2x2gb.*

AMD Bulldozer FX-4100 Socket AM3+ 4 Core Processor - 3.60GHz, 3.80GHz Turbo: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
*A lot better CPU than the orginal and is easily better than the orginal.*

MSI 760GM Motherboard (AMD AM3 Processor, 16GB RAM, RAID, Gigabit LAN, Micro-ATX): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
*This motherboard is all I need. It has 16GB of RAM space which is the max I will ever use and has the most updated socket if I want to upgrade unlike the previous.*

EVGA Nvidia GTX550Ti 1GB 192-Bit 3D Ready Graphics Card: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
*Amazing GPU. It can easily run what I want and fits with my PSU, CPU and Motherboard.
*
* *Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB SATAIII 6Gb/s 16MB Cache 3.5 inch Internal Hard Drive OEM: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories 
*Kept the same cuz it is sick with it's 6GB/s

Total: *£392.1

My friend has a very similar build and he can run Battlefield 3 on 60-80FPS without even using the turbo on the CPU.

If you can see any useless things that I am buying so I can cut down the price please say so.

Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

Don't use OCZ as the PSU manufacture, stick with XFX or Seasonic only.

XFX P1-650S-NLB9 PRO650W Core Edition Power Supply: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

Change the motherboard to either Asus or Gigabyte.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

The 550-watt XFX PSU would suffice, and prove more dependable despite the lower wattage.
XFX P1-550S-XXB9 PRO550W Core Edition Power Supply: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
(also about £10 cheaper than the OCZ)


You can get the same gaming performance as the FX-4100 from a slightly cheaper Phenom II x4 965 BE:
AMD HDZ965FBGMBOX Phenom II X4 965 - 3.4 Ghz AM3 Black Edition CPU, Retail Packaged: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


That motherboard may give you problems with the FX-4100, on account of it probably needing a BIOS flash to support an FX CPU because of its older chipset. Most of us here would also recommend ASUS or Gigabyte over MSI. Despite Amazon's poor search function (why would "price low to high" not work properly???), I think I found an excellent choice for your build, for both CPUs:
GIGABYTE GA-970A-DS3 970A-DS3 Motherboard Socket AM3 AMD 970 SB950 DDR3 SATA RAID ATX Gigabit Ethernet LAN (rev. 1.0): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


Lastly, if you intend to record gameplay with Fraps or a program like it, you'll eventually want to get a second HDD. Running a program off and recording onto the same HDD double-taxes it and causes stuttering. You'll likely have to record at "half-size" until you get the second drive. Make sure it's also 7200 RPM.


Even though you're pushing the budget, I think you'll be happy with the changes. I used a similar build for some time and was very pleased.


----------



## lowercase8 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

Okay. I have everything sorted. The only thing that is bothering me is the PSU. Do I need such a high priced PSU? Can you recommend one that will still work with the CPU and GPU?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Don't use OCZ as the PSU manufacture, stick with XFX or Seasonic only.
> 
> XFX P1-650S-NLB9 PRO650W Core Edition Power Supply: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
> 
> Change the motherboard to either Asus or Gigabyte.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

The XFX I linked in post #25 is probably the cheapest PSU available to you that's worth buying.

The PSU might not be as glorified as the GPU or CPU, being that its quality doesn't directly affect gaming performance, but it's the most important part of your build. Every single other component depends on it. If your PSU fails, or even starts screwing up a little, it can destroy other components with faulty voltages. The video card is the most common victim.

So it's the one component whose price tag shouldn't concern you.


----------



## lowercase8 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

Okay i'm going with the PSU you suggested. I really don't think I can afford to go any other Motherboard.


----------



## lowercase8 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

I think this is also useless pricing though.

Asus DRW-24B5ST 24x Internal SATA DVD Drive: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

I will probably only ever use it to install windows and that's probably the only time. Can you suggest a lower one anywhere?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

The 550W XFX is definitely the better bang for buck and is more than enough power for a 550 ti.
I would also suggest going with Asus or Gigabyte for the Mobo to insure quality, reliability and support.
If you don't have sufficient funding for good quality components, save up until you do. Not much point in purchasing lower quality to save a few bucks now and very possibly have to spend more later on repairs/replacement.


----------



## lowercase8 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

Okay. My final build.

CPU: http://www.amazon.co.uk/GIGABYTE-GA...=UTF8&qid=1362104023&sr=1-7&tag=10xxx10309-21

GPU: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...sfl_title_5?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE

CPU: AMD Bulldozer FX-4100 Socket AM3+ 4 Core Processor - 3.60GHz, 3.80GHz Turbo: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

Case: Cooler Master RC-430-KWN1 Elite 430 Midi Tower with Window - Black: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

DVD Drive: Asus DRW-24B5ST 24x Internal SATA DVD Drive: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

RAM: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE

PSU: XFX P1-550S-XXB9 PRO550W Core Edition Power Supply: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

HDD: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...sfl_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2WDEUBUM0KR71

Note: I have bumped it down to 1x4gb stick so it is afortable at the moment but in the future I will upgrade it too 8gb,


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

One note, 4x1gb RAM is an unwise purchase. 2x2gb would be better, and 8gb in 2x4gb would be ideal. This looks like the best buy on amazon.co.uk:
G.Skill 8GB (2x 4GB) Dual Channel Ares Series Memory Kit (DDR3 1333, 9-9-9-24, 1.5v, Intel XMP Extreme Memory Profile Ready): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


----------



## lowercase8 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

I understand that. It will only be for 6 weeks after I build my current build till I buy a second 4gb Stick.


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*



lowercase8 said:


> I understand that. It will only be for 6 weeks after I build my current build till I buy a second 4gb Stick.


Unadvisable, but if you do ensure that you're buying the exact same module. RAM kits are checked for optimal compatibility which is why we recommend buying them in pairs. Two identical brand and model modules should be compatible but I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

The kit you linked is 4x1gb, which occupies all four RAM slots. Ideally, you want all of your RAM included in one dual-channel kit. So if you have 4gb, 2x2gb is a better choice. 2x4gb is ideal.


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*



toothman said:


> The kit you linked is 4x1gb, which occupies all four RAM slots. Ideally, you want all of your RAM included in one dual-channel kit. So if you have 4gb, 2x2gb is a better choice. 2x4gb is ideal.


It links to a single 4GB Corsair Vengeance module for me.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

I must be dyslexic because I repeatedly misread the highlighted area backwards.


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

Too much time spent looking at numbers and specs? Seems like you need to take a break. :grin:

lowercase8, as toothman already said, that motherboard does not support AM3+ out of the box. As mentioned on the product page: "To enable AM3+ AMD FX-Series CPU support, please update your motherboard with the most current BIOS found in your motherboard’s download section."

The problem here is that you *will* need an AM3 CPU to actually perform this update. Your system *will not post* with the AM3+ installed. The entire process is technically complex and if you feel that it is beyond you, you should select an AM3+ motherboard instead. I've heard of people receiving a flashed BIOS chip for free after contacting their manufacturer's support, but I don't know if Gigabyte will do the same, nor would I count on it.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*



lowercase8 said:


> Okay. My final build.
> 
> CPU: GIGABYTE GA-970A-DS3 970A-DS3 Motherboard Socket AM3 AMD 970 SB950 DDR3 SATA RAID ATX Gigabit Ethernet LAN (rev. 1.0): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


He's got the better Gigabyte board already switched in. Looks like a perfect final build to me now :grin:



Vadigor said:


> Too much time spent looking at numbers and specs? Seems like you need to take a break. :grin:


Haha the bottle of Smirnoff I finished off tonight probably didn't help!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

As noted above, purchasing a single RAM stick is not the best option. Adding RAM, even if it is the same brand/specs can sometimes result in problems. 


If you don't have sufficient funding to do the build as advised, save up until you do.


----------



## lowercase8 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

Okay. I will do that. Okay. Cheers guys. I have begun ordering the stuff now. Cheers for all your help.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

You're welcome and good luck.


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*



toothman said:


> He's got the better Gigabyte board already switched in. Looks like a perfect final build to me now :grin:
> 
> Haha the bottle of Smirnoff I finished off tonight probably didn't help!


:grin:

I see that the socket is listed as AM3+ in the product details. I hope for lowercase that that is in fact correct and the BIOS has been flashed. You always have to be careful with third party sellers on Amazon.




lowercase8 said:


> Okay. I will do that. Okay. Cheers guys. I have begun ordering the stuff now. Cheers for all your help.


At the risk of sounding infantile, good luck and have fun.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*



Vadigor said:


> I see that the socket is listed as AM3+ in the product details. I hope for lowercase that that is in fact correct and the BIOS has been flashed. You always have to be careful with third party sellers on Amazon.


It's the 970 chipset, they were made specifically for the original FX lineup. Shouldn't have any problems with the FX-4100.


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*



toothman said:


> It's the 970 chipset, they were made specifically for the original FX lineup. Shouldn't have any problems with the FX-4100.


Indeed. Odd that Gigabyte still lists that warning on the product page then.


----------



## lowercase8 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

Okay. So fantastic. Thanks everyone who helped at first it was fanstastic. I have got all the items now and they are all just so good. Very high quality from there looks but I have ran into a snag.

I have just received my last peice and it is the PSU that was suggested but the plug that goes into the mains is only 2 pin (EU Plug) and as I am from the UK it will not fit my plug socket. I messaged the seller about the problem and they said there should have been an adapter included and magically there wasn't. So now what I need is either a new wire or an adapter and I would probably go for the adapter.

Okay so the problem is I have searched around and I have found some adapters but they are either the wrong shape or they say they are "Shaving Adaptors and Electric Toothbrush Adaptors". They look exactly right but I fear they will effect the preformance of my PSU and not provide enough power. If you could correct me or show me a correct EU to UK Plug adapter that would be great.


- Chris


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

Just get the wire once I used a adapted and my whole PC just went off several times for no reason (well i dont know why)


----------



## lowercase8 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

Could you advise me on the type of wire... I have no idea that's why I do not wish to risk it.


----------



## lowercase8 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

If I just want the adapter will this do the job? 

EU US To UK 3 Pin Travel AC Power Adapter Plug Converter 250V AC 13A Black New | eBay


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

isn't it something like this though
UK Kettle Type Power Lead 1.8m for Monitor Computer Kettle etc | eBay


----------



## lowercase8 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

That looks exactly right. Should I buy that?


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*



lowercase8 said:


> That looks exactly right. Should I buy that?


I'm not sure,
best to wait for those other guys to reply first, they know best.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

You would you want something more like this:

US USA to UK Plug Travel Adaptor/Converter import NEW | eBay


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You would you want something more like this:
> 
> US USA to UK Plug Travel Adaptor/Converter import NEW | eBay


But isn't it better to get the proper UK power cable -_-
I'm pretty sure that is what he wants


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

Forget about using an adapter of any kind. Pick up a standard power cord for your country. (such as tanveerahmed2k's post#51)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

Personally I would want the adapter.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

I would think the proper power cord would be better than an adapter?


----------



## lowercase8 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

I brought the cable in #51  It looks exactly right... cheers for the help.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Want to build a Entry Level Gaming PC. [Budget: £340]*

Glad it worked out.


----------

